# guess the shutter speed



## bribrius

not sure this will work, just a idea I had and thought it might give people another game to play on here.
knowing it is near impossible to guess the EXACT shutter speed.


But ..

guess the shutter speed.


----------



## JacaRanda

1/40th?


----------



## weepete

1/10th?


----------



## JacaRanda

Could end up being an interesting little game.


----------



## goooner

1s


----------



## runnah

17


----------



## Warhorse

1/3oth


----------



## bribrius

No one yet, we could go with who is semi-close. anyone else want to weigh in a guess?


----------



## weepete

Could name the closest on either side and let people guess in between?


----------



## bribrius

weepete said:


> Could name the closest on either side and let people guess in between?


okay, it is between gooner and runnah...


----------



## Derrel

2.5 seconds.


----------



## Rick50

I was going to say 3 but Derrel has that covered so 5 secs.


----------



## Ron Evers

All I know is that it was too slow.  Did I ever mention I hate water looking like melted plastic?


----------



## bribrius

Derrel said:


> 2.5 seconds.


close enough.
2 s

you're next!


----------



## bribrius

Ron Evers said:


> All I know is that it was too slow.  Did I ever mention I hate water looking like melted plastic?





Ron Evers said:


> All I know is that it was too slow.  Did I ever mention I hate water looking like melted plastic?


looked kind of like ice to me, but yeah. i get that.


----------



## annamaria

1.5


----------



## bribrius

spanishgirleyes said:


> 1.5


 umm. games over you have to post a new photo for people to guess.


----------



## EIngerson

8 seconds


----------



## Rick50

OK, here is one to guess: How long?


----------



## goooner

30s


----------



## Rick50

That's a number you would think but it's not correct. Lower.


----------



## goooner

15s


----------



## Rick50

Still too high.


----------



## bribrius

2


----------



## goooner

5s


----------



## Rick50

5 is too low. OK, I'll cough it up. 10 secs at F/1.4. Shows me how impressive 1.4 is. At 2.8 this would be 30s as goooner thought. OK, someone else's turn.


----------



## D-B-J

This ones a toughie.


----------



## sm4him

The cloud movement suggests either significant time lapsed or incredible wind speeds. 

30 sec., and with filters.


----------



## EIngerson

D-B-J said:


> This ones a toughie.


25 seconds?


----------



## D-B-J

Nope. Not even close


----------



## goooner

I guess you putt the big stopper on that, lets see 60s


----------



## Rick50

3 minutes?


----------



## D-B-J

Rick50 said:


> 3 minutes?



Closer but over. Over 60 but under 180 seconds.


----------



## goooner

150s


----------



## sm4him

2 min.


----------



## D-B-J

sm4him said:


> 2 min.



Closer. Above 120' and below 150'


----------



## limr

135'


----------



## runnah

69


----------



## D-B-J

limr said:


> 135'




I'll give it to ya. It was 134' with the Big Stopper [emoji5]️[emoji5]️[emoji106]


----------



## Rick50

With a big stopper too. Wow!


----------



## D-B-J

Rick50 said:


> With a big stopper too. Wow!



Of course! I couldn't live without black glass.


----------



## limr

D-B-J said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 135'
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it to ya. It was 134' with the Big Stopper [emoji5]️[emoji5]️[emoji106]
Click to expand...


Close enough for government work and I _am _technically a state employee, so... 

Okay, here's my shot for you to Guess! That! Exposuuuuuuuuuure! *canned applause*




Xmas Tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

limr said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 135'
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it to ya. It was 134' with the Big Stopper [emoji5]️[emoji5]️[emoji106]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Close enough for government work and I _am _technically a state employee, so...
> 
> Okay, here's my shot for you to Guess! That! Exposuuuuuuuuuure! *canned applause*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas Tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr
Click to expand...


Looks pinhole ish. 30 minutes?


----------



## limr

Correct about the pinhole. More time for the exposure.


----------



## Rick50

1 hour. ps: This is over my head.


----------



## limr

Rick50 said:


> 1 hour. ps: This is over my head.



More than one hour.

What's over your head?


----------



## Rick50

pin hole cameras.... Clueless how long exposures get.


----------



## limr

Rick50 said:


> pin hole cameras.... Clueless how long exposures get.



Typically, they can range from a second to hours. I think the longest pinhole exposure I've ever heard of was two years.

This one is definitely less than two years 

If it helps, I had ISO 200 film in the camera.


----------



## Rick50

Lets see, 2 year at ISO100 would be 1 year at ISO200. That's worse than watching paint dry. 
So, a wild guess would be 8 hours (overnight).


----------



## limr

Rick50 said:


> Lets see, 2 year at ISO100 would be 1 year at ISO200. That's worse than watching paint dry.
> So, a wild guess would be 8 hours (overnight).



Close enough! It was exposed for seven hours, and no, I didn't sit there the whole time 

The camera is an ONDU 35mm pinhole (ONDU Pinhole Cameras - ONDU Pinhole Cameras - and no, I didn't pay 90 pounds. I got it when they were on Kickstarter.) F125, 25mm focal length. No viewfinder. The only lights were the lamp and the Christmas tree lights.

I actually started the exposure in the early evening - that's how early it gets dark in the winter - went about my business, and closed the shutter at midnight before bed. I didn't want to have to wake up just to close the shutter! 

It's color film but I developed it as black and white because the film got torn in weird pieces and it had to be done by hand, but the lab I use for color always does it in the machine.


----------



## Rick50

That's very cool! And impressive results considering it's simplicity. I'll have to find something now.


----------



## limr

Rick50 said:


> That's very cool! And impressive results considering it's simplicity. I'll have to find something now.



That's why I enjoy pinhole photography: the challenge of getting a good image with the most basic of tools.


----------



## goooner

Next one, should not take long I guess...


----------



## D-B-J

goooner said:


> Next one, should not take long I guess...View attachment 89538


15"?


----------



## goooner

Much less...


----------



## bribrius

1/2.5


----------



## goooner

bribrius said:


> 1/2.5


Close enough  0.8''


----------



## bribrius




----------



## goooner

1/30


----------



## Paul Josaph

JacaRanda said:


> Could end up being an interesting little game.


1/20th


----------



## bribrius

goooner said:


> 1/30


high


----------



## bribrius

Paul Josaph said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could end up being an interesting little game.
> 
> 
> 
> 1/20th
Click to expand...




it is actually 1/3 lol. sorry. I had to relook that one.


----------



## bribrius

panning really messes with you in that one.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## goooner

30''


----------



## D-B-J

goooner said:


> 30''



45"


----------



## Rick50

Both too high. Hint - F/11


----------



## goooner

5''


----------



## Rick50

Close enough. 6 secs, F/11 during twilight.


----------



## goooner

Rick50 said:


> Close enough. 6 secs, F/11 during twilight.



Cool! Nice shot btw. Not sure if I have to post next but I don't have anything right now, so feel free to post...


----------



## Rick50




----------



## D-B-J

1/50th


----------



## limr

1/15


----------



## Rick50

Way too fast


----------



## D-B-J

Rick50 said:


> Way too fast



15"?


----------



## Rick50

Too slow.


----------



## D-B-J

Rick50 said:


> Too slow.


5"


----------



## Rick50

Close enough. 4 secs @ F/16. Your turn....


----------



## D-B-J

Uploaded from my phone, so I hope it's quality enough [emoji5]️. May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## goooner

1/80


----------



## Stradawhovious

1/125


----------



## Rick50

1/250


----------



## D-B-J

False.


----------



## qleak

1/30


----------



## Rick50

1/500


----------



## Stradawhovious

1/1000


----------



## Stradawhovious

1/1,000,000,000,000,001.572 and a half.


----------



## Stradawhovious

2/Eleventy


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> 1/1000



Closest so far [emoji12]


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closest so far [emoji12]
Click to expand...

 
1/950?


----------



## Rick50

1/750


----------



## weepete

1/800th


----------



## D-B-J

All of those are less close. [emoji57]


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> All of those are less close. [emoji57]


1/1250


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of those are less close. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1250
Click to expand...

Closer


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of those are less close. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1250
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closer
Click to expand...

1/1500


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of those are less close. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1250
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/1500
Click to expand...


Closer


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of those are less close. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1250
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/1500
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closer
Click to expand...

1/1600??


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of those are less close. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 1/1250
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/1500
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/1600??
Click to expand...


You might get it by next week at this pace... [emoji57]


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> You might get it by next week at this pace... [emoji57]



1/3000?


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might get it by next week at this pace... [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3000?
Click to expand...


Closer still


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might get it by next week at this pace... [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closer still
Click to expand...

1/4000?


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might get it by next week at this pace... [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closer still
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/4000?
Click to expand...


Almost


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might get it by next week at this pace... [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closer still
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/4000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost
Click to expand...

1/600?


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might get it by next week at this pace... [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closer still
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/4000?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/600?
Click to expand...



1/8000th!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Does that mean you win?


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> Does that mean you win?



No, you win. Your turn!


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you win. Your turn!
Click to expand...

I will get one posted first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Ok... I lied.  Let's do this now.


----------



## weepete

1/200th


----------



## goooner

1/2000


----------



## Stradawhovious

No to both.


----------



## goooner

1/1000


----------



## Raj_55555

1/8000th


----------



## Stradawhovious

Nope.


----------



## goooner

1/4000


----------



## Stradawhovious

goooner said:


> 1/4000


 
Closer than Raj!


----------



## goooner

1/3200


----------



## Stradawhovious

goooner said:


> 1/3200


 
Closer...

(still pretty cold thought)


----------



## Stradawhovious

I will give you guys a hint...

WeePete is the closest so far.

But still pretty far off.


----------



## goooner

1/640


----------



## Stradawhovious

goooner said:


> 1/640


 
Keep going...

You're going in the right direction from your last guess, but you have a WAYS to go.


----------



## goooner

1/500


----------



## Stradawhovious

goooner said:


> 1/500


 
Keep going...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Nobody?

How about this... the shutter speed of the first guess was too fast.


----------



## goooner

1/100


----------



## D-B-J

1/60th?


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> 1/60th?


 
Still too fast.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Nobody?  We're getting closer!


----------



## D-B-J

1/10th


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> 1/10th




Oooo... getting closer, still too fast.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Last hint.  It's not a fraction.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Looks like we've lost steam on this one, and I will admit it was kind of a trick question. 

The exposure was about 1/20,000 of a second, but the shutter speed was 1 second.

DBJ was closest.


----------

